
Deep Learning for Symbolic Mathematics - signa11
https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.01412
======
ag8
Facebook released a blog post [0] about this as well!

[0]: [https://ai.facebook.com/blog/using-neural-networks-to-
solve-...](https://ai.facebook.com/blog/using-neural-networks-to-solve-
advanced-mathematics-equations/)

